# ITB's for 16v



## vwsnaps (Jan 2, 2000)

Kits available? Links to info?
Thinking about Rabbit 2.0 16v w/ ITB's


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: ITB's for 16v (vwsnaps)*

The most complete kit is called 'badger5' and is a direct to head mounting system that needs no special manifolds to mount them. These were designed specifically for the vw 16v, not some generic kit that uses adaptor manifolds from a carb. These also use your stock throttle cable.
The badger throtle bodies themselves were jointly designed by Bill Brockbank (owner of badger5 company) and Jenvey (who makes TB's for many cars). You can get the tb's from Jenvey directly, and they are also relabeled and sold from a few other companys (such as Hayward performance) but in addition to just selling the tbs alone, Bill offers a complete kit that includes all the parts and software that you would need to do the conversion.
http://www.badger-5.com/2001/kits.html
Be aware that this is NOT a cheap way to get power. Realistically, expect to pay between $3000-$4000+ to do it right.
Just for the throtlebodies alone is aprox $1525 + shipping from overseas for what is in this picture. (price listed on his site is old- from '01)









You would still need a *lot* of other parts such as something for ign and fueling (standalone) as well as a lot of little misc stuff that comes up. Or you can buy his complete kit, and it comes with standalone + a base map already. Your would still need injectors, air filters, fuel line adaptors, fpr, etc...


----------



## Lum (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: ITB's for 16v (vwsnaps)*

http://www.twminduction.com/Th....html
That's one of the best looking kits Ive seen, and TWM has amazing service. They have alot of ways to customize your manifold as well, Id check them out.
Still pricey, but cheaper than up above. WIll probably run you 2500 or so, with the manifold, horns, and sensors. Thats not including the Standalone managment of some sort that you'll need to get in running.


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: ITB's for 16v (PowerDubs)*

just as an addendum...i have a pdf file, basically a pricelist/invoice from bill at badger 5. if tht is his name i dunno looked into it a while ago. will post the file when i get home, the final price was in british pounds 25xx iirc=like 42xx in US dollars. that was including DTA P8Pro though

will try to remember to post it whenever i get home.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EVDTuning (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: ITB's for 16v (Lum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lum* »_http://www.twminduction.com/Th....html
That's one of the best looking kits Ive seen, and TWM has amazing service. They have alot of ways to customize your manifold as well, Id check them out.
Still pricey, but cheaper than up above. WIll probably run you 2500 or so, with the manifold, horns, and sensors. Thats not including the Standalone managment of some sort that you'll need to get in running.

We currently have these for our project car. 48mm TB though. We have been working with TWM on the 16v kit since Feb. watch out for the VR and 2.0 Xflow kit


----------



## vwsnaps (Jan 2, 2000)

*Re: ITB's for 16v (Mk2enthusiast)*

Wow, didnt realize they were so expensive.. Are they really worth it?


----------



## Estimatd (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: ITB's for 16v (vwsnaps)*

quoted from the "badger" website;
"Our own demonstrator, a 2ltr MK2 16v Jetta, increased power from 137bhp @ wheels, to 163bhp @ wheels purely because of our direct to head throttle bodies. The engine, which is now a higher mechanical spec, now produces a real dyno proven 174bhp @ wheels with 152lb/ft of torque, 130lb/ft of which is available from a mere 2700rpm."
some places charge that much for a custom turbo install (NGP) but as an alternative you could have a very strong n/a 16v and if thats the direction you want to go, I'd say its worth it, esp. in a time where it seems every passing vw has a blow off valve......


----------

